# big bld discussion



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 22, 2019)

I can't see one anywhere and feel like there should be one I Will start this off with a question

how do I improve accuracy I haven't got a success yet on 4or 5bld and want advice?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 2, 2019)

Practice!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> how do I improve accuracy I haven't got a success yet on 4or 5bld and want advice?



Threeish things that I would recommend:
1. Scramble your cube perfectly. This way you'll be able to go over your solution if you mess up.
2. Write down your memo to know that it's correct and so you won't forget it.
3. Solve without looking at the cube, but reading your memo while recording the solve.

Analyze the reason for any mistakes and repeat.

Note: I myself haven't gotten successes in either big BLD event, though I have been off 2 and 3 centers respectively for 4BLD and 5BLD.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 2, 2019)

thanks
I may try these but it might take a while


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 3, 2019)

I started by hand scrambling my cube and then solving all the edges and corners and then trying to do all the centers blindfolded. When I could do this comfortably with centers and wings separately, I tried combining centers and corners. Also wings and corners. Then when you do full solves, it isn't a waste of time because of little errors you make because you already worked on those errors during the specialized practice. I don't know if this helps at all but anyway


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but I’m having trouble finding the algs for t-centers for 5x5 with U2. I think I can figure out everything other than U face and D face centers. Is there a good source I’m missing?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 11, 2019)

@One Wheel
I actually don't know where I learnt, lol. But here are the algs for those. EDIT: LOL AlphaCuber reminded me I also learnt from 4bld's tutorial on YOUTUBE.
If your buffer is probably UL
Ub- m y' m u m' U2 m u' m' y U2 m' U2
Ur- U2
Uf- m' y' m u' m' U2 m u m' y U2 m U2

For all D face targets, set up to Dr and do:
y' m u2 m' U2 m u2 m' y

You said you could figure the other's out but for all the Xu targets (Fu Ru Bu Lu) you start off with y' m (some u move) m' U2 m (undo that u move) m' y
Xr- r' (some e move) ...
Xd- y m (some d move)...
Xl- r (some e move)...
the special cases where you have to do a setup move you will figure out yourself, it's the same as Xcenters


Hope this helps!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> @One Wheel
> I actually don't know where I learnt, lol. But here are the algs for those.
> If your buffer is probably UL
> Ub- m y' m u m' U2 m u' m' y U2 m' U2
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 13, 2019)

the yt channel 4bld is where I learnt from that has all the algs


----------

